# mouros



## alahay

Ola',

1. queria saber a diferencia entre "mouro" "sarraceno" e "arabe".
2. Ouvi falar que os Portugueses do Norte tratam os Portugueses do sul ou os Lisboetas em particular por "Mouros". E verdade, ne'? 

t+,
Al


----------



## Outsider

alahay said:
			
		

> 1. queria saber a diferencia entre "mouro" "sarraceno" e "arabe".


Se quiser ser muito rigoroso, essas palavras têm todas significados diferentes. Mais ou menos assim (mas estou a falar de cor, por isso verifique num dicionário): 

Mouro: habitante do Noroeste de África (Magrebe), especialmente desde o período islâmico medieval, ou habitante da Ibéria islâmica medieval (al-Andalus).

Sarraceno (palavra de origem bizantina): muçulmano

Árabe: pessoa da Península Arábica, ou, por extensão, pessoa de etnia árabe.

Mas a verdade é que muitas vezes as pessoas as usam como sinónimas.



			
				alahay said:
			
		

> 2. Ouvi falar que os Portugueses do Norte tratam os Portugueses do sul ou os Lisbotas em particular por "Mouros". E verdade, ne'?


Já conhece o Mobimento Cíbico Portucalense?


----------



## Tomby

Segundo as minhas pesquisas, *mouro* é o habitante do Norte da África. *Sarraceno* é muçulmano e também habitante do deserto; penso que também são conhecidos como berberes. E *árabe* é o habitante ou natural da Arábia. Concordo consigo, Outsider.  
Nos tempos actuais, em Espanha, se usam eufemismos para não dizer "mouro" e "negro".
Mouro é uma palavra como outra, mas tem umas conotações depreciativas. Não sei porque. Talvez seja por culpa dos _progres _[modernos e cultos exteriormente, mas retrógrados interiormente]. Então usam a palavra "magrebino" quando o Magrebe é uma região do Norte da África que abranja Tunísia e parte da Líbia, Algéria e Marrocos. Seria como dizer espanhóis aos portugueses. Se em Portugal acontece a mesma coisa convém que mudem os nomes do Castelo dos Mouros e da Vilamoura por _Castelo dos Magrebinos_ ou _Vilamagrebina _respectivamente.  
Igualmente acontece com "negro". Por isso outro eufemismo é dizer "subsaarianos" aos negros. Então um habitante de raça branca da República da África do Sul é um subsaariano? Tolices dos _progres_.


----------



## moura

Alahay 

O tratamento de "mouros" às pessoas do Sul de Portugal, e mais em particular às da região de Lisboa começou a ser utilizado há cerca de uma década no meio futebolístico. A expressão é muito usada pelos adeptos do FCP - Futebol Clube do Porto e reflecte a rivalidade que existe entre este clube os dois principais de Lisboa - o, para muitos _glorioso, _SLB - Sport Lisboa e Benfica e o Sporting Clube de Portugal. 

Eu diria que esta expressão se generalizou a partir daí e que ela se limita muito ao futebol. Ela não reflecte qualquer divisionismo entre a população portuguesa. 
Existem naturalmente sentimentos de bairrismos nas diversas regiões portuguesas e críticas ao centralismo de Lisboa, em termos económicos e políticos. Mas só isso.


----------



## pickypuck

Os habitantes do norte são os bimbos, não é?

¡Olé!


----------



## moura

Nunca ouvi essa expressão aplicada nesse contexto. 

Há a palavra "pimba" que se aplica a pessoas que gostam de música popular  de baixa qualidade, a chamada música "pimba". Mas isso não terá a ver com a região do país.


----------



## Outsider

Lembrei-me do "Bimbo da Costa", da Contra-Informação, mas não sei se a palavra se refere ao facto de ele ser do Norte.


----------



## moura

Pois é, Outsider, o "Bimbo da Costa"  E há também um anúncio de uma marca de pães e bolos, a "Bimbo", em que a palavra é utilizada nesse sentido. Um chama ao outro "Bimbo!". Mas continuo sem saber o que os mouros chamam aos do Norte, no futebol. Chamarão alguma coisa?


----------



## pickypuck

Estive a estudar português na Aula Joaquim Moura por um ano e os professores (todos portugueses da zona de Elvas e arredores) dizeram-nos isso, que os habitantes do Sul (en geral não particularmente os lisboetas) eram os mouros e os do Norte, os bimbos, acho pela pronúncia das letras b/v  . Até hoje para mim vocês não eram mouros, senão simplesmente alfacinhas ^_^

¡Olé!


----------



## Outsider

Atenção que "alfacinha" é um termo neutro, mas "mouro", quando se refere a um habitante do Centro e do Sul de Portugal, é pejorativo.


----------



## pickypuck

Outsider said:
			
		

> Atenção que "alfacinha" é um termo neutro, mas "mouro", quando se refere a um habitante do Centro e do Sul de Portugal, é pejorativo.


 
Sim, sim, eu sei. Acho que "bimbo", no caso de existir... porque se vocês não têm familiaridade com a palavra não sei se será vocabulário elvense ou simplesmente imaginações minhas, também é.

¡Olé!


----------



## Vanda

E estou aqui morrendo de rir de toda essa confusão sobre bimbo, porque por aqui temos Bimbo como apelido carinhoso, já vi também como sobrenome. Inclusive numa novela que já fez sucesso, um ator muito querido (Autran) chamava-se Bimbo.


----------



## moura

Descobri! No "Dicionário Aberto de calão e expressões idiomáticas":

*"bimbo​*pessoa do norte (onomatopaico)​_é um: ​_​​insulto​
_local: ​_​​pt sul _(sul de Portugal) _"
 
Pickypuck,
 
Os seus professores de Elvas estavam certos. Parece que "bimbo" é mesmo aplicado às "pessoas do Norte". Em sentido pejorativo, tal como "mouro" às pessoas do Sul.
Daí num programa cómico que passa na TV portuguesa, o "Contra-informação" a personagem do presidente do FCPorto chamar-se "Bimbo da Costa".  ​


----------



## lengsel

... Podem não estar interessados nisso, mas sou uma Moura... literalmente (é o nome da família de minha mãe). Aqui no Brasil é um nome bastante comum... é bastante estranho saber que eu deveria me sentir insultada ao ser chamada pelo meu nome se eu fosse uma lisboeta ^^'


----------



## pickypuck

moura said:
			
		

> Descobri! No "Dicionário Aberto de calão e expressões idiomáticas":
> 
> 
> *"bimbo​*
> 
> pessoa do norte (onomatopaico)​
> 
> _é um: ​_insulto​
> 
> _local: ​_pt sul _(sul de Portugal) _"​
> 
> Pickypuck,​
> Os seus professores de Elvas estavam certos. Parece que "bimbo" é mesmo aplicado às "pessoas do Norte". Em sentido pejorativo, tal como "mouro" às pessoas do Sul.
> 
> Daí num programa cómico que passa na TV portuguesa, o "Contra-informação" a personagem do presidente do FCPorto chamar-se "Bimbo da Costa". ​


 
Ah! Obrigadíssimo pela pesquisa que fez! Estava já convencido que tinha sido um sonho ^_^

¡Olé!


----------



## mgl

...Penso que "bimbo" é muito mais ofensivo que "Mouro"...



			
				http:/priberam.pt/dlpo/dlpo.aspx said:
			
		

> s. m.,  gír.,  provinciano ingénuo.





			
				http:/infopedia.pt/E2.jsp said:
			
		

> substantivo masculino
> coloquial, depreciativo indivíduo piroso; parolo; saloio;



Falta uma / na origem das citações, porque não posso pôr endereços 

cumps.


----------



## moura

Também acho que sim, MGL. Até porque "mouro", no seu significado, não envolve nenhum tipo de sinónimos pejorativos, o que já acontece em "bimbo".


----------



## Fameneghra

> 2.  Ivo Castro
> *Galegos e Mouros*
> 2002; 42 p.; 20,5x14,5 – PVP: € 2,60
> ISBN 972-772-329-2  «(…) há uma fronteira dentro de          Portugal, uma fronteira antiga que separa portugueses, mas que não          separa portugueses de galegos» afirma o autor reforçando aquilo que          Leite de Vasconcelos já afirmava no início do século («no Sul dão          ironicamente, e há muito, o apodo de Galego aos habitantes do território          que se estende de Leiria para cima»). Este estudo de carácter          linguístico, mas também com algum suporte na Geografia Física e Humana          (Orlando Ribeiro) e na História (José Mattoso) permite ao autor concluir          «(…) há portugueses que falam a sua língua no território em que esta e          eles nasceram, e que gozam em comum com os galegos esse título de          ancestralidade; e há outros portugueses que falam a sua língua nas          terras meridionais para onde ela se transplantou e onde sofreu processos          de descaracterização dialectal (…)».


----------

